# My small dedicated room



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

My room is built for performance, not looks. So my room is all black. I have a treated room and I am very happy with the performance of this room both visual and audio. For equipment I have:

Projector: JVC RS45
Screen: 107" wide 2.40 curved AT screen
Anamorphic lens: Prismasonic HD6000F
AVR Denon 4311
Amps: Nady Pro amps for front three speakers and Nady Pro amps for all four subs.
Video Processor: Lumagen Mini 3D
Speakers: JTR T8 and JBL 8340 surrounds
Subs: All sealed DIY using 18" MAl-X, two 12" TC Sounds and one 12" Shiva-X
PS3 for BD playback
HTPC for HDTV, movie storage/playback and Netflix.


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

mjg100, that seems like a killer sound system and projection system. Just exactly how many different subs do you have? I count 4 drivers, but wondered if they were all in their own separate 'box'.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry have not been back in a while. My subs have changed. I am running three 18" sealed up front and two 12" sealed in the back corners. The 18"s are: Mael-X 18" and two Stereo Integrity 18". The 12's are TC Sounds. Here is a pic of the front of the room:







[/IMG]
Also no longer using the JTR's. I built my front three using TD12M, SEOS-12 waveguide and DNA-360 CD.







[/IMG]


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice!

I would be interested to hear your thoughts on running 5 subs - I have wired for 5 in my room and am considering building two sonosubs for the rear.


----------



## James_Taylor (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice ideas have been shared. Setting a home theater system requires a lot of knowledge about the product as well as skills in handling and assembling each and every thing. I am sure forum like this one will help in home theater installation in your room, small or big.


----------

